# Looking for “variable” Diverter Valve



## QW45HK (Jun 18, 2012)

I have a new construction situation.

Homeowner will have a large tub (140 gal.) with a filler spout as well as a handheld spray.

He is requesting a “variable” diverter valve. By variable, I mean that this valve would divert water completely to the spout when fully CC and gradually divert water to the handheld as rotated CCW.

If this valve were at the midway point, water would come out of both the spout and the hand-held sprayer.

Most of the fixtures on job are Hansgrohe contemporary style's.

I have contacted Hansgrohe, they do not know how their own valves operate. Perhaps someone here does. (Not married to Hansgrohe.)

Specific valve recommendations are appreciated, but I'll take what help I can get. 

Thanks!!


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

QW45HK said:


> I have a new construction situation.
> 
> Homeowner will have a large tub (140 gal.) with a filler spout as well as a handheld spray.
> 
> ...


I wrote out a big post and realized, intro... Homey.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Just stick a gate valve in the wall on the shower riser you can put the hadle through the wall:yes:


----------



## QW45HK (Jun 18, 2012)

deerslayer said:


> Just stick a gate valve in the wall on the shower riser you can put the hadle through the wall:yes:


This is for a Tub, with deck mounted valves.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

QW45HK said:


> I have a new construction situation.
> 
> Homeowner will have a large tub (140 gal.) with a filler spout as well as a handheld spray.
> 
> ...


 Gotta help us first... intro????


----------



## HansgroheTech (Jun 8, 2012)

This is easily done with a Trio diverter. Rough-in model number for this is 15984181. This unit will do either function alone or run them both together if the handle is stopped in between the two functions. You can see this on our pro-site at www.pro.hansgrohe-usa.com. If you need any other information on our diverters feel free to call me at 1-800-334-0455. Press 2 for tech and ask for David Scarborough.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

That is just peachy, a guy with no intro helping a guy with no intro. What is this world coming to?

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I depise those Hansgrohes faucets


----------



## QW45HK (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello plbgbiz,

I tried to comply with your request. I clicked on the link you gave, but did not see a way to do this. This “intro” is a new concept for me.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

QW45HK said:


> Hello plbgbiz,
> 
> I tried to comply with your request. I clicked on the link you gave, but did not see a way to do this. This “intro” is a new concept for me.


The link goes to the intro section of the forum. Once there, click the red button that says "New Thread".


----------



## QW45HK (Jun 18, 2012)

HansgroheTech said:


> This is easily done with a Trio diverter. Rough-in model number for this is 15984181. This unit will do either function alone or run them both together if the handle is stopped in between the two functions. You can see this on our pro-site at www.pro.hansgrohe-usa.com. If you need any other information on our diverters feel free to call me at 1-800-334-0455. Press 2 for tech and ask for David Scarborough.


Thanks for your help. I have been to that website before, but this particular "feature" was not discussed. I have ordered one from my supplier for testing.

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> That is just peachy, a guy with no intro helping a guy with no intro. What is this world coming to?
> 
> An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.
> 
> ...


I can vouch for David -- I've spoken to him twice over the phone.


----------



## QW45HK (Jun 18, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> The link goes to the intro section of the forum. Once there, click the red button that says "New Thread".


Hi, I found a "New Topic" but no "New Thread". :confused1:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

QW45HK said:


> Hi, I found a "New Topic" but no "New Thread". :confused1:


New topic makes a new thread.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

QW45HK said:


> Hi, I found a "New Topic" but no "New Thread". :confused1:


Yep. It does say new topic.

Just start a new thread for your intro like you started this one.


----------

